# Polo Catalog Photos 1980 & 81 (Part Deux)



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Polo Catalogs were courtesy of Tom Blackburn. Then with Brittons, Columbia, S.C. (Catalogs on thick 8.5 X 11 paper)
















Fall 1980 (The white collared shirt on the right is actually a blue and white pinstripe)
















The fellow against the woody resembles Richard Merkin: Manhattan artist, RISD Professor, former GQ columnist and noted tweedy, bespoke dandy. Also, friend of Tommy Wolfe from up Richmond way. Anyone know?
































.

Fall 1981
















John Norwood. Then President of International Sports Programs, Inc.





































































.

Bored?


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

These might be my favorites yet. The navy three-piece is beautiful.


----------



## tricket (Aug 23, 2003)

Wow. These are not much different from my collection. Good find. Post more PLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

*The tweed coat and stick...*

...recalled scenes from Brideshead Revisited.

All quite timeless and absolutely lovely.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

The world must have ended and we are all in heaven. Ralph when he was good. Starting to think I must work on the old catalogue collection (this time Ralph Lauren, not BMW).

House slippers worn outdoors _a la_ Eli Cash.
The fellow in the camel hair polo coat has sold me on suede shoes.
Love the patch pockets on that blazer (and with brogues!).
Why doesn't PRL offer the range of coloured socks these days like in the old ads?


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Some really unique items on display, including the (gator? croc?) tassel mocs, the wool challis clubs and foulards, and the wonderful PoloRL polo coat. The shoulder and construction of that tweed recalls the influence of one of Ralph's primary inspirations and mentors, not to mention chief financial backer: _Norman Hilton_.

Harris


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

This is great stuff, I remember seeing all these ads back when. The post 1980 stuff really hits the mark and is timeless. The 70s stuff in another thread misses the mark: The trouser cuts, lapels, beards, over sized glasses etc. Despite Ralphs ecellent use of fabrics and settings, the influence of 70s popular fashion just ruins it. All the more reason that decade needs to have a stake driven through its heart


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Has Ralph ever included tropical topees in its cataloge?


----------



## 3 Button Bob (Nov 28, 2004)

Absolutely Wonderful


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow! Check out the lapels on that polo coat! Great lookin' pics Jam!


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Wow! Check out the lapels on that polo coat! Great lookin' pics Jam!


 
I still have that coat (still wear it occasionally, too). In wool, not camelhair.

Forgot about that!


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Great pictures - beautiful things. I concur on the suede shoes - look great. Herringbone jacket with patch pockets - nice!

Query: I would think it gauche to wear slippers with some one else's initials on the front? Am I mistaken?

Thanks for sharing these. I am surprised that RL has not thought about selling a coffee table book of such catalogs....


----------



## Jay Gatsby (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.

Jay Gatsby


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

Once again, fantastic. And once again I wonder, why not now? Can't one line in RL's stable of brands be so simple, true, and of such quality?

Perhaps we should each make copies of our favorite images. Then with pictures in one hand, and a pitchfork or torch in the other, march as a determined, yet angry crowd toward the Mansion. If nothing else is accomplished, at least one Big Pony could be burned.

Let the resistance commence!


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

I like these much better than the 1970s images, in particular the fellow walking with the polo coat and the fellow seated on the bench wearing the blue blazer. You could use either one as its own defense of our sort of timeless clothing. 

The only one I really don't care for is with the woody wagon; I don't think it works to wear two large candy-colored items at the same time. Either pair the yellow trousers with a navy blazer, or wear the lime green blazer with trousers in a neutral color. The model with the polo coat wears his red trousers to much greater effect because he has just the one brightly colored item.

But you can storm the mansion without me. I wouldn't ask Ralph Lauren for a favor if I were suffocating and there was oxygen in his, well, never mind.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Thank you for the pictures. I keep looking at them and letting them bounce around in my head. Good inspiration here. Good stuff.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

paper clip said:


> I am surprised that RL has not thought about selling a coffee table book of such catalogs....


Would you want to emphasize how great you once were?

JB


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Joe Bondi said:


> Would you want to emphasize how great you once were?
> 
> JB


Excellent point, Joe. I think you've hit it on the head!


----------



## onthelistbaby (Nov 15, 2004)

*Once was?*

It's interesting that so many people think that these images are very different from what ralph is currently offering. I would disagree. Keep in mind that this looks to be a fall catalog. I think you will find a reasonable faccimilie of most of these items at the PRL stores in a month or two.

Ralph always does colorful cashmere socks in fall and winter. Last fall he did a beautiful polo coat in cashmere and wool in camel, navy, and herringbone.

The suits all look like something you'd find there now, save the light colored one with hacking pockets, but it wouldn't surprise me to see something very similar. He did several suits last year with hacking pockets.

I bought a pair of flat front plaid pants in the exact same fabric as those pictured at the factory store last year.

The engine turned buckles, velvet pumps, fair isle sweaters, colorful pants, shirts and sweaters - hell all of this looks just like the Blue Label of today.

It may not look like what's in department stores, or in Black Label, but that's a different matter.

If you like it, then get on down to the mansion and stock up.


----------



## GaryBurke (Jun 2, 2006)

onthelistbaby said:


> It's interesting that so many people think that these images are very different from what ralph is currently offering. I would disagree. Keep in mind that this looks to be a fall catalog. I think you will find a reasonable faccimilie of most of these items at the PRL stores in a month or two..
> ..hell all of this looks just like the Blue Label of today.


Great pics Jamgood and agreed OnTheList..

I think what is appealing about these pics is the photography and the marketing. It is classic and not 'fashiony'. There's no big ponies and lame looking crests. And *gasp* some of the models are over the age of 22! Astonishing. But you're right, the clothing is much the same as what is there now. People like to slag on Ralph Lauren but personally I like his take on things. The man has taste, even if he is willing to sell big-pony crap to appease the proles. 

It has definitely stayed truer to the real thing than, say, A&F, Tommy Hilfiger, the other fashion brands purveying this classic-American Anglophile style.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

onthelistbaby said:


> It's interesting that so many people think that these images are very different from what ralph is currently offering.


Yes, but small details _are_ notable. What stands out to my eye is the length of pants worn by the models: in the old catalogue photos pants are generally quite long, whereas a quick look throught the current Polo website suggests that the models are wearing pants hemmed much shorter. But that's a small thing, depending on one's outlook.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Yes, but small details _are_ notable. What stands out to my eye is the length of pants worn by the models: in the old catalogue photos pants are generally quite long, whereas a quick look throught the current Polo website suggests that the models are wearing pants hemmed much shorter. But that's a small thing, depending on one's outlook.


Good point. Many of his products today have trendy details, and are not entirely classic.

That said, most of us are exposed to RL more frequently through the website and less frequently via store visits. Perhaps this is unfortunate, as the stores do offer better merchandise even within similar collections and price groupings (same as BB). The website and ad campaigns, nonetheless, captures the 'look' RL wants most to feel, from high end to low. And when I see pale mealy-men in flip flops and suits, the gag reaction is unstoppable.


----------



## sdjordan (Oct 29, 2008)

Am I the only one that wishes they would dump their current line [lines] and just make these again?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

sdjordan said:


> Am I the only one that wishes they would dump their current line [lines] and just make these again?


You don't like the outrageously garish appliques and chintz?? 

I think I'll go home and spin some Talking Heads on the hi-fi!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the revive. I really like some of this. It proves the '80s WEREN'T all garishly striped power suits (complete with humongous shoulders and low gorge height) and awfully patterned power ties. My DB suit is an '80s model by the "Chaps" line when they owned it. However, it also shows that RLP has apparently been complacent in putting their logo on sweaters and shirts for decades and isn't likely to change.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I feel like we should all print this out and mail it to 650 Madison Avenue with instructions to please reproduce. 

This is great.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I think I'll go home and spin some Talking Heads on the hi-fi!!


:aportnoy:If only it really were same as it ever was, same as it ever was. Errr, in clothing at least.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

RL still makes some nice things here and there if you look. I particularly like their unlined ties -- they're exactly like some of the vintage specimens I own.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Jovan said:


> RL still makes some nice things here and there if you look. I particularly like their unlined ties -- they're exactly like some of the vintage specimens I own.


Very true ^, I guess this is the same with a lot of major retailers though. Too bad RLP doesn't take a page out of their own book and release a line that encompasses all of the above?

That would be huge. And would guarantee 100% sell through, likely at retail.

Hmm...maybe I should email Chuck Fagan?


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Great photos.

It seems like I missed out on quite a bit... while I agree with the comment regarding the coffee table book, part of me wishes there were a good source for younger men like myself to review old catalogs.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

Fortunately some folks are kind enough to take the time to scan and post such nostalgia for us. 

A hearty thank you to those folks!


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

You are not alone!! I have been wearing PRL since the days when his shirts did not have "names" and were fuller and a bit longer in the collar. I have a couple of his "Siena" line grey flannels which just won't wear out and also some Siena cotton kakis and pin wale cords which are easly 15 years old and still going strong. The kakis especially easily rival Bills in fit and quality. What attracted me to PRL was that everything just fit perfectly, that and the forward pleats in his trousers. Did I mention the 3/2 tweed jackets with side vents and ticket pocket and the full-length tweed duffel coat..


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Pretty damn sure that isn't Merkin.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

rsmeyer said:


> Pretty damn sure that isn't Merkin.


In the early '80s he sported the jacket, not to be argumentative.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

jamgood said:


> In the early '80s he sported the jacket, not to be argumentative.


j: He also had some negative things to say about Lauren, but he did have a green RLP jacket in his wardrobe, I agree.Thanks.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Great photos.
> 
> It seems like I missed out on quite a bit... while I agree with the comment regarding the coffee table book, part of me wishes there were a good source for younger men like myself to review old catalogs.


There _is _a RL coffee table book with many older pictures available.

https://www.amazon.com/Ralph-Lauren-Author/dp/0847829901/ref=cm_lmf_tit_1_rsrsrs0

I got it on ebay for short $$$. Basically Ralphie masturbation, but nice classic photos.


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice. I was VERY young at the time these were printed. The lapels on the camel overcoat are fabulously huge.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

fenway said:


> There _is _a RL coffee table book with many older pictures available.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ralph-Lauren-Author/dp/0847829901/ref=cm_lmf_tit_1_rsrsrs0
> 
> I got it on ebay for short $$$. Basically Ralphie masturbation, but nice classic photos.


The late 1970s BBC situation comedy.....

There's a Rizzoli book extant, of a vintage prior to fenway's, titled Ralph Lauren that describes the endeavour PRL undertook in the mid '80s to jet a bus load of humanity and a truck load of raiment to this modest abode pictured in fenway's tome.....

........to shoot a multi-page PRL catalogue that included the photo on the right, also of fenway's tome. Don't think there's any "Manor Born" link mentioned in the Rizzoli book. (Me eye for visual trivia!). Coincidence? Me thinks not. (At the time, women bought the boy-sized tweed jackets and vests - less expensive than the women's sizes of similar items, though not as shaped.)

(I think the same house facade may have been used as Winston Churchill's "Chequers" in an '80s or early '90s series with Robert Hardy (Siggy in "All Creatures....") as Winnie. Could be mistaken, may have been Chequers.)


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

regarding the caption in the above advert, does anyone have examples of "patched" sweaters (excluding elbow patches)?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Joe Tradly said:


> Would you want to emphasize how great you once were?
> 
> JB


I have to agree with a few of the other posts that this is pretty much what RL is today. Perhaps one's access to The Mansion and other actual RL stores (versus "departments") colors one's interpretations of the offerings, but the "Big Pony" is much more prominent at Macy's than it is in the actual larger stores. Not to say that there isn't a lot of nonsense available as well, but I can't spot a single item that would look out of place between the blue and the purple labels of today.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry to ressurect an old thread, but are these old catalog photos available online anywhere?


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's the exact same stuff, but Tintin recently posted a bunch of old Polo ads on his blog:

https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2009/10/polo-porn.html


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

The photos were hosted on Geocities, a Yahoo subsidiary. Geocities closed Oct. 26, 2009 and I had to transfer my account to another Yahoo subsidiary. As soon as I did so on 10/31 the photo links were rendered unavailable. I may be able to transfer them when I'm able to overcome inertia and tackle the new setup, I.T. intimidates one, but I cannot access the original AAAC posts to edit the various url.

Mr. Tintin saved most, if not all, of the 77, 80 & 81 catalog pictures I'd posted and recently used some in his Polo Porn post. Others have used individual photos from the AAAC posts, but not as a group. Nag Tt for more.

For a series of similar photos, if'n you visit the RL web site www.ralphlauren.com > U.S. > bottom of the home page "About Ralph Lauren" > top of the RL page "History" > click on sequentially beginning @ 1960's then individual years, then 1970's, etc. Someone has mistakenly dated some of those photos.

Sawray

(don't wager the practice on the Merkin perception)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

jamgood said:


> ... I cannot access the original AAAC posts to edit the various url.


Get the new URLs and I can help you with editing the original post.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I actually saw the trad's blog, which reminded me of the other photos jamgood posted. I really preferred the ones from the 80's, the clothing looked less dated to me.
Ill check the polo website, thanks. Jamgood, if you ever get around to fixing the url's or scanning some new catalog photos, I, for one, would appreciate that.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Who can take a sunrise,
Sprinkle it with dew?
Cover it with choc'late and a miracle or two? 
The Jam Man! 
Oh, the Jam Man can! 

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So... who here ever thought we'd look back in awe at the '80s?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> So... who here ever thought we'd look back in awe at the '80s?


Even as I sat at my Fraternity swilling wretched Genny Cream Ale in my shetland crew neck (kelly green) Levis and Bean boots, eagerly anticipating the release of Elvis Costello's next album and the re-election of Ron Reagan, I anticipated that very moment!!

What days they were!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Who can take a sunrise,
> Sprinkle it with dew?
> Cover it with choc'late and a miracle or two?
> The Jam Man!
> ...


That suzspozed to be some sort of yanqui snark on my being a schmuck and a goober?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

jamgood said:


> That suzspozed to be some sort of yanqui snark on my being a schmuck and a goober?


No, Schmuckers' Delights aside, I'm embarrassed to say it's a sincere tribute for contributions that are always highly informed and entertaining.


----------

